# Relocating in July- I need your wisdom



## Amped (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am finally relocating to KL in July and following my research and the location of my job I shall be looking for accommodation in Ampang. Here are a few questions for people who are already out there.

If we decide on a townhouse , do we need a security system? If so, how much does it cost?

Where is the best place to buy electronics such as TVs/DVD players? Is there a website online?

We need to purchase a car and looking online I have found multiple sales for old Mini Coopers that sell for under under 10k RM? What is your idea on that?

What is the average cost of the house overheads, particularly electricity, internet, water and anything other I have omitted?

Thank you so much, I can't wait.


----------



## bintang (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Malaysia soon!

1. the crime in Malaysia is less than in the US. Have a look for guarded and gated areas, if the guards do a good there is no need for any alarm system.

2. Electronics (computers, HP, repair...) you find at Plaza Low Yat, Bukit Bintang, KL city center.
For TV, DVD players have a look at the Harvey Norman stores, or hyperstores like Tesco, Giant, Carrefour. Electronics are same price or even more expensive than in Germany.

3. We found out that if you buy a Hyundai you get best value for the price. To get an overview about car prices you can visit carworld. my Be aware that the millage is not correct in 90% of the cases! Cars not build in Malaysia (CBU) are extremely expensive because of the high import taxes.

4. For an excellent overview on cost of living and prices (how to apply, how to pay, ow to handle...) of phone, electricity, internet and all the other stuff you need to pay go to *tradebit. com* and do a search on "*Malaysia*", you will find detailed info there (also on how to rent and buy property).

Hope this helps, kind regards from KL!


----------



## micksolo (Jul 11, 2011)

old mini coopers won't have Aircon, trust me, you'll need it!

I didn't even bother buy a car here because taxis's are convenient and cheap.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## Clement Chan (Feb 26, 2012)

agree with bintang.


----------



## Jacket (Mar 8, 2012)

1. You don't need an alarm system. Crime is generally low. 

2. Bring as many electronics with you as you can (iPad, iPhone, laptops even DVD/Blur-Ray player). Electronics in Malaysia are a lot more expensive than the US - as much as double the amount. For those items you buy locally, check out the area called SS2. Its a long way from Ampang, but its the cheapest place I've found in KL for electronics (TVs, waching machines, fridges etc). You can haggle the price down there.

3. Cars are expensive in Malaysia. Very expensive. On the other hand, servicing and fuel are cheap. If the Mini Cooper is in good condition, then under 10k RM sounds like a good price.

4. Electricity about 400RM per month if you use air con, 150RM per month if you don't (very rough guide). Internet is expensive and slow - expect to pay RM130 or more per month. Water is dirt cheap - perhaps RM20 per month. Gas is also dirt cheap - RM20 per month. Astro (satellite TV) is RM35 to RM100 per month depending on how many channels you subscribe to.

Tip: try to get used to living without air con. The humidity and heat will tire you out for a while, but you'll get used to it. It'll save you a load of money in the long run (use fans instead at night time) and its better for the environment of course.

KL rocks. The traffic is terrible but other than that, the city is buzzing, the food is diverse, the people are relaxed, the weather is always warm and life is good. Good luck!


----------

